# The Telfair situation



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

What do we do with him? Just let him rot until his contract expires?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

sure...why not?? he doesnt contribute on the court...and now everyone realizes that hes just an overhyped bum so noones gonna trade for him...portland is laughing hysterically right now


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

He was poorly handled in Boston and he seems like a player that is going to fail unless he is carefully developed. Right now, his confidence has been erased and his trade value is non-existent. I think the Celtics can't trade him yet because they will be admitting a mistake, but eventually, he won't be in Boston anymore. It's a shame, too.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> It's a shame, too.



reason being if it wasnt for a certain someones incompitence in making trades then we could have had roy, foye or gay


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> sure...why not?? he doesnt contribute on the court...and now everyone realizes that hes just an overhyped bum so noones gonna trade for him...*portland is laughing hysterically right now*


damn right. :lol:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

...and Raef.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> damn right. :lol:



see...lol...and cause id much rather have roy, foye or gay playing and raef riding the bench than to have telfair AND ratliff riding the bench


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Can't really be _that_ much fun to be a TrailBlazers fan.

*That isn't acceptable - cpaw*

_meant to hit "quote" and not edit. I did not change text though._


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

they ahve twice as many wins as us causeway...lol...any other season id be on ur side...this season i cant be hahaha


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> they ahve twice as many wins as us causeway...lol...any other season id be on ur side...this season i cant be hahaha


true but sadly that's not saying much. And with the upcoming draft if you are going to suck - this is the season to Suck.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> sure...why not?? he doesnt contribute on the court...and now everyone realizes that hes just an overhyped bum so noones gonna trade for him...portland is laughing hysterically right now


basically sum up how i feel about sebassy telfair


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Why not payout his contract?? Make a roster spot??
You will be spending other stuff on him like airfares etc so just cut him. Save a little dough.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Roy tonight: 19 pts 6 rebs 2 ast 2 stls

Foye tonight: 8 pts 6 rebs 3 ast

Gay tonight: 31 pts 6 rebs 2 blks

Telfair tonight: 0 pts 0 rebs 0 asts 0 stls 0 blks 0 anything!!!

yes i would have dealt with raef...

danny you are a genius...and by genius i mean absolute MORON


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Telfair was never anything more than window dressing. Boston basically sold a mid-lottery pick for $13 million.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I was really high on Telfair. Thought perhaps a change of scenery and the lessons he'd learned in his first two years would have helped him at least become a servicable NBA point. Unfortunately, the most exciting thing he's done all year was pack a gun onto a plane.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> I was really high on Telfair. Thought perhaps a change of scenery and the lessons he'd learned in his first two years would have helped him at least become a servicable NBA point. Unfortunately, the most exciting thing he's done all year was pack a gun onto a plane.


Agreed P-Dub. Well, except for the gun on a plane part. He was not a member of the Celtics at that time.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

ehmunro said:


> Telfair was never anything more than window dressing. Boston basically sold a mid-lottery pick for $13 million.


Ding, ding, ding

The downgrade from Foye/Roy/Gay to Telfair was the price to pay for moving 2 bad contracts for 1 shorter bad contract.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I think part of the problem is that they weren't expecting Rondo to be so damn good. I don't think anyone was. Sure, Rondo can't shoot but neither can Telfair. Rondo just does everything better. And West is tougher and a better shooter, so Telfair is the odd man out. We just need to bring him out every time we play the Blazers or the Knicks. Other than that, he's not needed. I just worry that West is going to get injured again, and Telfair won't be ready.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Can't really be _that_ much fun to be a TrailBlazers fan.
> 
> *That isn't acceptable - cpaw*


It's actually quite fun. We have a young up and coming team. We've already won more games then last year though I admit that's not saying all that much. We had the best draft of any team in 2006 and picked up the likely ROY in Brandon and a solid big with a silky smooth shot in Aldridge and a Steve Nash like playmaker in Sergio. Adding them to our young pieces of Jack, Webster and Outlaw is exciting. Not to mention Zach is playing like a maniac on the offensive end of the floor. 

While we still aren't winning alot of games we know our future looks bright.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

---


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> It's actually quite fun. We have a young up and coming team. We've already won more games then last year though I admit that's not saying all that much. We had the best draft of any team in 2006 and picked up the likely ROY in Brandon and a solid big with a silky smooth shot in Aldridge and a Steve Nash like playmaker in Sergio. Adding them to our young pieces of Jack, Webster and Outlaw is exciting. Not to mention Zach is playing like a maniac on the offensive end of the floor.
> 
> While we still aren't winning alot of games we know our future looks bright.


Sounds like another team I know.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I was never a big fan of Telfair, but everytime I don't see LaSucks in the Celtics uniform, either sitting on the bench in a suit or the real uniform, I get a whole lot happier.


----------



## Truthiness (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks like he's a mistake, but I'll wait another season at least until I give up on him being an NBA player. He's young.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Truthiness said:


> I'll wait another season at least until I give up on him being an NBA player. He's young.




im young too...and i have a better jumper than telfair...yet i dont belong in the nba


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> im young too...and i have a better jumper than telfair...yet i dont belong in the nba


Only because you'd let Antoine score on you on purpose.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> im young too...*and i have a better jumper than telfair*...yet i dont belong in the nba


No, you don't.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> No, you don't.



Yes, i do.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Yes, i do.


Still wrong. Try again. 

I guarantee Telfair drills NBA threes that he takes four seconds to tee up alone on Thursday nights at the rec center, too.

Incidentally, AWF, what's your name? I want to search the web to see if you dominated one of the biggest cities and basketball hubs in America for four years during high school. I mean, I don't think someone who demolishes some of the best HS players in the nation would be posting on a messageboard, but I could be wrong.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Still wrong. Try again.
> 
> I guarantee Telfair drills NBA threes that he takes four seconds to tee up alone on Thursday nights at the rec center, too.
> 
> Incidentally, AWF, what's your name? I want to search the web to see if you dominated one of the biggest cities and basketball hubs in America for four years during high school. I mean, I don't think someone who demolishes some of the best HS players in the nation would be posting on a messageboard, but I could be wrong.




you dont know me vewwwy well do uuuuuu hahaha...but really do u think there arent ppl in the regular world that have skills better than some (bum) nba players like telfair...the only reason telfair is in the nab is because he played hs ball on a big scale like ny and he was quicker than everyone he played so he scored alot of points...had he grown up in wyoming and played ball there noone would even know his name because hed be flippin burgers right now


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

He isn't going to ever make it. I used to be big on him, but he's just been nothing but disappointing.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> you dont know me vewwwy well do uuuuuu hahaha...but really do u think there arent ppl in the regular world that have skills better than some (bum) nba players like telfair...the only reason telfair is in the nab is because he played hs ball on a big scale like ny and he was quicker than everyone he played so he scored alot of points...had he grown up in wyoming and played ball there noone would even know his name because hed be flippin burgers right now


Actually there are plenty of HS players outside of big market cities that get national recognition. Telfair was an excellent HS player and an all-american. That does not mean he'll be an excellent NBA player - but being from NY is not the reason he's in the NBA.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

he was hyped as the best player in nyc hs basketball ever...that made his stock rise...i really dont think that if he was the best hs player in idaho ever that he would have been a lottery pick right out of hs


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> he was hyped as the best player in nyc hs basketball ever...


i guess nyc ballers arent that great.. lol:biggrin:


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> you dont know me vewwwy well do uuuuuu hahaha...but really do u think there arent ppl in the regular world that have skills better than some (bum) nba players like telfair...the only reason telfair is in the nab is because he played hs ball on a big scale like ny and he was quicker than everyone he played so he scored alot of points...had he grown up in wyoming and played ball there noone would even know his name because hed be flippin burgers right now


u really think ur better than sebassy telfair??


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

pokpok said:


> u really think ur better than sebassy telfair??



no...not at all...i think i have a better jumper...he has speed qucikness vision passing yadda yadda yadda...hes a 50x better basketball player than me....which still doesnt translate to the nba...but i have a better jumper:biggrin:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> he was hyped as the best player in nyc hs basketball ever


should it not? NYC has produced so pretty decent hoops talent. And I would not say he was hyped as "the best player in nyc hs basketball ever". But certainly up there with the best guards - and he does have the most points in NYC hs history - and 3 PSAL trophy's - only person in NYC boys hoops to do that.



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ...that made his stock rise...i really dont think that if he was the best hs player in idaho ever that he would have been a lottery pick right out of hs


Being in NYC adds hype no question - especially in hoops. And being Marbury's cousin adds to the hype in a big way. Also he's from the projects and the media loves hoops rags to riches stories. However the media is everywhere now looking for the next big thing. His stock may of not been as hig if he was from a smaller market - but as mentioned there are many hs players not from NYC who get national hype.


----------



## Truthiness (Oct 23, 2006)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> im young too...and i have a better jumper than telfair...yet i dont belong in the nba


Even if you had a better jumper, that isn't enough, unless of course your name is Kyle Korver.

With Telfair, the problem is you don't know if he's worthless or not really. I don't think he's had enough playing time or experience to where you can draw a good conclusion on him.

Maybe I'm wrong, and just holding out hope on this guy when I really shouldn't, but the Celtics have to wonder in the back of their minds if Telfair could pull a Jermaine O'Neal and suddenly become a valuable player. I'm not saying Telfair will be on O'Neal's level, but if he leaves the C's and develops on another team, then that's just another blooper on Danny's watch.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

I think the mistake with this trade that will come out in the upcoming years is not that we didn't take Roy, but that we didn't take Gay, hindsight is 20/20 of course but I would say that we should have taken Gay at 7 and if Gay wasn't available at 7 then you go and make that trade for Telfair and to get rid of LaFrentz, I think two or three years from now we will be regretting not taking Gay with that pick. That being said though, it is one of those things that I really thought that Telfair would be that point guard that we have been looking for he has shown some of the tools, and I still think he will develop into a pretty good point guard in this league but I doubt seriously it will be here, because I wouldn't extend him with what he has shown so far. I personally think Telfair's lack of development is in his head, he just doesn't look comfortable on the floor almost like he is afraid to make a mistake and we all know that a successful point guard has to have a killer instinct that is what makes a good point guard, he is just being to passive out there.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

> Maybe I'm wrong, and just holding out hope on this guy when I really shouldn't, but the Celtics have to wonder in the back of their minds if Telfair could pull a Jermaine O'Neal and suddenly become a valuable player. I'm not saying Telfair will be on O'Neal's level, but if he leaves the C's and develops on another team, then that's just another blooper on Danny's watch.


This is not an attack on you in any way, but this is what's wrong with the Celtics. They are too scared to fail. They started off with a plan to get younger, yet they traded for Gary Payton and re-traded for Antoine Walker to lose in the 1st round (although Danny was on record as saying just making the playoffs wasn't his goal). Now that they have committed to getting younger they are too scared to trade one of their players, just in case he might blow up like Billups of Johnson.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

vandyke said:


> I think the mistake with this trade that will come out in the upcoming years is not that we didn't take Roy, but that we didn't take Gay, hindsight is 20/20 of course but I would say that we should have taken Gay at 7 and if Gay wasn't available at 7 then you go and make that trade for Telfair and to get rid of LaFrentz, I think two or three years from now we will be regretting not taking Gay with that pick. That being said though, it is one of those things that I really thought that Telfair would be that point guard that we have been looking for he has shown some of the tools, and I still think he will develop into a pretty good point guard in this league but I doubt seriously it will be here, because I wouldn't extend him with what he has shown so far. I personally think Telfair's lack of development is in his head, he just doesn't look comfortable on the floor almost like he is afraid to make a mistake and we all know that a successful point guard has to have a killer instinct that is what makes a good point guard, he is just being to passive out there.


Telfair is afraid. You'd be too if you knew that Doc was waiting for you to screw up so he can put another guy in.

I'm not defending Telfair, I'm just stating that Doc Rivers is an idiot who hates every point guard he's ever had as a coach.





BostonBasketball said:


> This is not an attack on you in any way, but this is what's wrong with the Celtics. They are too scared to fail. They started off with a plan to get younger, yet they traded for Gary Payton and re-traded for Antoine Walker to lose in the 1st round (although Danny was on record as saying just making the playoffs wasn't his goal). Now that they have committed to getting younger they are too scared to trade one of their players, just in case he might blow up like Billups of Johnson.


They didn't lose anything by trading for Payton and/or Walker. 

They did gain some veteran presence while those two were here.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

vandyke said:


> I think the mistake with this trade that will come out in the upcoming years is not that we didn't take Roy, but that we didn't take Gay, hindsight is 20/20 of course but I would say that we should have taken Gay at 7 and if Gay wasn't available at 7 then you go and make that trade for Telfair and to get rid of LaFrentz, I think two or three years from now we will be regretting not taking Gay with that pick. That being said though, it is one of those things that I really thought that Telfair would be that point guard that we have been looking for he has shown some of the tools, and I still think he will develop into a pretty good point guard in this league but I doubt seriously it will be here, because I wouldn't extend him with what he has shown so far. I personally think Telfair's lack of development is in his head, he just doesn't look comfortable on the floor almost like he is afraid to make a mistake and we all know that a successful point guard has to have a killer instinct that is what makes a good point guard, he is just being to passive out there.


Telfair has never shown any indication that he's anything but a backup point guard. And while hindsight might be 20/20, some of us were saying from day 1 that Roy, Foye, and Gay were all infinitely better (and, amusingly enough, one poster asserted that we would not have had the chance to draft any of the three which made the Telfair trade a necessity).



BostonBasketball said:


> This is not an attack on you in any way, but this is what's wrong with the Celtics. They are too scared to fail. They started off with a plan to get younger, yet they traded for Gary Payton and re-traded for Antoine Walker to lose in the 1st round (although Danny was on record as saying just making the playoffs wasn't his goal). Now that they have committed to getting younger they are too scared to trade one of their players, just in case he might blow up like Billups of Johnson.


This absolutely a problem for both Ainge and Paxson, they're terrified of pulling the trigger on a deal for a vet.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> I'm just stating that Doc Rivers is an idiot who hates every point guard he's ever had as a coach.


That might be because he's still probably a better one guard than anyone he's ever coached.


----------



## akkabrutus (Feb 20, 2007)

maby the hawks should try too get him.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> That might be because he's still probably a better one guard than anyone he's ever coached.




i wouldnt doubt that we would get more production out of doc if he suited up right now over telfair lol


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah, and if Doc was playing, maybe we could get a real coach. I don't blame Telfair for this, we have a glut of guards now. 
And Doc is not exactly the Einstein of player development. 
He's not a BAD player, but Rondo's doing great, just like I knew he would. (In spite of the scoffing I endured for saying this when we drafted him). He is turning out to be a steal. 

Danny should have pulled the plug on the Portland deal when Gay was still available to choose. It was a serious mistake, even with all of our salary cap issues. Another solution could have been found.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> Telfair has never shown any indication that he's anything but a backup point guard. And while hindsight might be 20/20, some of us were saying from day 1 that Roy, Foye, and Gay were all infinitely better (and, amusingly enough, one poster asserted that we would not have had the chance to draft any of the three which made the Telfair trade a necessity).
> 
> 
> 
> This absolutely a problem for both Ainge and Paxson, they're terrified of pulling the trigger on a deal for a vet.


From what I can remember, Danny would have taken Rondo at number 7 anyway. 




P-Dub34 said:


> That might be because he's still probably a better one guard than anyone he's ever coached.


He wasn't _that_ great.



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i wouldnt doubt that we would get more production out of doc if he suited up right now over telfair lol


I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> He wasn't that great.


Neither are any of the guards he's coached.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> From what I can remember, Danny would have taken Rondo at number 7 anyway.


Meaning that we'd still have Cleveland's first round pick, rather than having to deal it to reacquire the first round pick that we dealt for the three month rental of He Who Shall Not Be Named. Besides which, Danny was as full of **** when he made the claim about Rondo as he was when he said that he would have drafted West over any other point guard in the 2004 draft.



aquaitious said:


> He wasn't _that_ great.


He wouldn't have to be to be better than the cavalcade of crap that he's coaching this year.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> From what I can remember, Danny would have taken Rondo at number 7 anyway.




do you really believe _anything _ainge says...had he taken rondo over whoever was left out of roy, foye, gay it woul dhave been one of the biggest blunders in draft history...ainge also, as stated before, said west was the best pg in his class and also talked up robert "call me a bust" swift like he was God before the draft...dannys a snake :biggrin:


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

But he's a garter snake when we need a cobra....sigh:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> do you really believe _anything _ainge says...had he taken rondo over whoever was left out of roy, foye, gay it woul dhave been one of the biggest blunders in draft history...ainge also, as stated before, said west was the best pg in his class and also talked up robert "call me a bust" swift like he was God before the draft...dannys a snake :biggrin:


He almost traded for Swift twice and Rondo was on the Celtics radar way before the draft.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Rondo was on the Celtics radar way before the draft.




not at number 7


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> not at number 7


No, at number eight. 

Yes at number seven!

That's why the Telfair trade made the most sense, Danny could get his guy deeper than he needed.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> No, at number eight.
> 
> Yes at number seven!
> 
> That's why the Telfair trade made the most sense, Danny could get his guy deeper than he needed.




yea...that telfair trade...made _alot_ of sense


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> yea...that telfair trade...made _alot_ of sense


Celtics are on the road to get Durant or Oden and they traded away a stiff. I won't complain.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Celtics are on the road to get Durant or Oden and they traded away a stiff. I won't complain.




sure...what is there to complain about...the last 5 seasons have been a total waste...and the celtics are the laughing stock of the nba...for gods sake they wont even win 20 games this year...nothing to complain about


and when BOTH oden and durant go back to school next year i will make sure to point out that we wasted an entire season for joakim noah


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> sure...what is there to complain about...the last 5 seasons have been a total waste...and the celtics are the laughing stock of the nba...for gods sake they wont even win 20 games this year...nothing to complain about


Oh yeah, the last 25 years have been the golden years.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Oh yeah, the last 25 years have been the golden years.




yea...all those years with bird mchale and parrish ****ing sucked...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> yea...all those years with bird mchale and parrish ****ing sucked...


Whoops, 15 I mean. :rotf:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Whoops, 15 I mean. :rotf:




a eastern conference finals run was boring as hell too huh...hahaha i love how you keep putting my posts in ur sig...cant wait till i rub them in ur faceeeeee:yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Telfair sucks but I still liked dumping Raef and I like Rondo. I think Rondo will be good. Telfair needs to be gone b4 next season.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

For those of you "fans" who want to lose games on purpose, Sebastian Telfair is your salvation. Putting him on the floor guarantees the Celtics will be outscored.

In one of the most important positions on the floor, the Celtics have a player who: 

1) Cannot shoot
2) Cannot finish
3) Cannot defend
4) Doesn't make other players better

He was smart to come out of HS. Going to college would have destroyed his draft prospects. He made a ton of cash and I am happy for him.

Too bad we couldn't/didn't deal him before the deadline.

If he is a Celtic in September I will be outraged.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Truth34 said:


> For those of you "fans" who want to lose games on purpose, Sebastian Telfair is your salvation. Putting him on the floor guarantees the Celtics will be outscored.
> 
> In one of the most important positions on the floor, the Celtics have a player who:
> 
> ...


Yes, Telfair is to blame for the season.

The Celtics have been "outscored" in 26 out of their last 25 games, most games that was done without Telfair on the floor.

The team does not depend on Telfair to lose though.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

telfair will get traded to memphis as fluff in a deal for gasol if the celtics do not get the 1 or 2 pick.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Aqua, 

Not blaming Telfair for the season...just saying he is awful...the worst player on the Celtics...and a sure-fire way to lose games is to play him.

I really don't know what Telfair is worth at this point...having been exposed now in two different seasons. His complete lack of skills makes him a difficult fit anywhere...but if the Celtics do not pick up his option, he would be in the last year of his contract and maybe more tradeable.

I'd be giddy to get a 2nd rounder for him straight up.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> telfair will get traded to memphis as fluff in a deal for gasol if the celtics do not get the 1 or 2 pick.


Telfair, Jefferson, Szczerbiak, & Ratliff for Gasol & Mike Miller. :yay:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> His complete lack of skills makes him a difficult fit anywhere


Actually, he does have a lot of skill/natural ability on his side. He just can't do anything with it.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

How many people listened to me back in the summer when I said trading for Telfair was a horse**** move?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Actually, he does have a lot of skill/natural ability on his side. He just can't do anything with it.


Agreed. Not sure if it's his confidence, the coaching, or if he just does not have the head for the NBA game. I still think - somewhere - he'll be a decent NBA pg.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> Actually, he does have a lot of skill/natural ability on his side. He just can't do anything with it.


He has some offensive talent, but he's Dickau-bad defensively, and his offensive talent just isn't enough to compensate for his lack of defense. When you're 5'11" and can't play a lick of defense you have to be more than a crack whore's Stephon Marbury.



TheBigDonut said:


> How many people listened to me back in the summer when I said trading for Telfair was a horse**** move?


Did anyone defend the trade from a talent perspective? I think most of us admitted that if we had to choose between Paul and #7 then Paul wins every time. Would that we had less penurious owners so that the club didn't have to make those choices.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

Hindsight is 20/20 vision, there are a lot of people who were ok with that trade at the time who now think it was a bad idea but I had to agree at the time, that instead of adding another rookie Roy, when we already had Green, Allen, Delonte, Pierce, and Wally at shooting guard didn't make a lot of sense, we were able to get a young pg, who had already been in the league 2 years and should have been ready to blossom, instead he has been exposed as an overhyped fraud. Not really Ainge's fault at worst we don't extend Telfair and move on. To me the ball was thrown into Telfair's lap to prove what he is made of and he didn't show anything.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

vandyke said:


> Hindsight is 20/20 vision, there are a lot of people who were ok with that trade at the time who now think it was a bad idea but I had to agree at the time, that instead of adding another rookie Roy, when we already had Green, Allen, Delonte, Pierce, and Wally at shooting guard didn't make a lot of sense, we were able to get a young pg, who had already been in the league 2 years and should have been ready to blossom, instead he has been exposed as an overhyped fraud. Not really Ainge's fault at worst we don't extend Telfair and move on. To me the ball was thrown into Telfair's lap to prove what he is made of and he didn't show anything.


If Danny thought the trade made sense from a talent perspective, he _should_ be fired. Telfair may one day be a decent backup. He isn't yet, and unlikely to be here as he's probably not going to be re-signed.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Agreed that Danny didn't make the move from a talent perspective. Unloading Raef's contract was probably the move...and last year's draft was the weakest in memory. 

It still stinks...but Telfair did help us get a win last night! :clap2: 

As for Telfair's skills: enlighten me...what does he have?

He's sort of quick...not a skill, more a gift from above.

He can't defend...that's a skill.
He can't shoot...that's a skill.
He is not a great playmaker or passer...that's a skill.

What skills does he have?


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

Would he have done the deal if he was unable to unload LaFrentz's contract probably not, but I thought for sure when the trade was made that Ainge felt Telfair had the point guard skills that this team was lacking with Delonte at the point last year, but you could see from last night's game that he does have some type of skills, but just not the confidence to use them.
He can shoot
He can pass
He does have speed
Not a great one on one defender but he should be able to use his speed to get in the passing lanes and get his hands on some balls. He just needs to put them all together on a consistent basis.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

At least LaFrentz played...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce would not have been extended if Ainge wasn't able to get LaFrentz's contract off the books.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> Pierce would not have been extended if Ainge wasn't able to get LaFrentz's contract off the books.



and whose fault was it again that we even _had_ lafrentz on the books???...o yea...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

How about Telfair for Louis Williams


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> and whose fault was it again that we even _had_ lafrentz on the books???...o yea...


That's entirely irrelevant to Telfair. Danny made up for his mistake with another mistake, but it had to be done. I could say that this is all M.L. Carr's fault and I would be right in some sense. Specific to the LaFrentz-Ratliff trade, Ainge was forced to make that move.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TheBigDonut said:


> At least LaFrentz played...


This guy?





> PORTLAND -- Raef LaFrentz is no stranger to injuries. From ankle sprains to torn knee ligaments, injuries have been as much of his career as perimeter jumpers.


Linky


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

For us, LaFrentz played. I know he's a disaster in Portland, but at least gave us some production for his buck when he was a Celtic, rather than Ratliff who is constantly hurt.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

They are both now useless. The difference is one less year for Ratliff on his contract.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ratliff's contract is being paid in part by insurance. He is very valuable [like Chris Mills was].


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Gee, the Celtics traded for another ER stiff on a near max deal, and gave up a shot at one two of the leading ROY candidates as a result! Thanks Danny!!!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Premier said:


> Ratliff's contract is being paid in part by insurance. He is very valuable [like Chris Mills was].


The problem with the supposition that Ratliff is going to be traded is that the Celtics traded for him in the first place to cut the 2008-09 payroll (as a result of the payroll increase that came with Wally Sztziffiak). I just don't see this group of cheapskates deciding to increase the '09 payroll when Theo is essentially free money, he makes the payroll look higher than it really is.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Gee, the Celtics traded for another ER stiff on a near max deal, and gave up a shot at one two of the leading ROY candidates as a result! Thanks Danny!!!


heh. no ****.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

Truth34 said:


> As for Telfair's skills: enlighten me...what does he have?
> 
> He's sort of quick...not a skill, more a gift from above.
> 
> ...


he has the skills to make the And 1 basketball team


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> I know he's a disaster in Portland, but at least gave us some production for his buck when he was a Celtic,


This isn't 2004-05 anymore, sorry.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

vandyke said:


> Would he have done the deal if he was unable to unload LaFrentz's contract probably not, but I thought for sure when the trade was made that Ainge felt Telfair had the point guard skills that this team was lacking with Delonte at the point last year, but you could see from last night's game that he does have some type of skills, but just not the confidence to use them.
> He can shoot
> He can pass
> He does have speed
> Not a great one on one defender but he should be able to use his speed to get in the passing lanes and get his hands on some balls. He just needs to put them all together on a consistent basis.


Telfair shooting: 39% from 2 point range
29% from 3 point range

Telfair PER: 10.36 (nearly 3 points LOWER than last season in Portland)


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

David_Ortiz said:


> For us, LaFrentz played. I know he's a disaster in Portland, but at least gave us some production for his buck when he was a Celtic, rather than Ratliff who is constantly hurt.



I'm not so sure. Yes it is costing our owner an extra year of a gazillion dollars for no production, but he is the one of the richest guys in the world, and it has been suggested by some of the reporters in Portland that Ratliff wasn't as greta of a locker room guy as he seemed on the surface. We really don't need either of them, so really While Boston sold a mid lottery pick for 13 million or so, Portland just paid 13 million for the R.O.Y. and the face of their franchise. Then bought Sergio Rodriguez (#2 in assists/TO ratio & what Telfair was supposed to be) from the Suns to take Telfair's place on the roster. Incredible move by Portland, and a good move by Boston if money was a concern. If not then a really bad move by Boston.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Mediocre, 

GREAT move by Portland. Money is a concern for Boston...they may want to extend Jefferson and Delonte West, and so they'll need that.

Still, having an awful player like Telfair hurts your team. Couldn't Boston have drafted Foye or Roy and dealt LaFrentz at the end of this season? LaFrentz would have provided more than Ratliff's 44 minutes. Lord knows we needed another veteran this year.


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

Truth34 said:


> Lord knows we needed another veteran this year.


Not a veteran who publicly slammed the coaching staff for not starting him even though it was clear he was playing like absolute ****. What kind of example is that for the youngins. Its hardly helping in creating a good team nucleus.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Truth34 said:


> Mediocre,
> 
> GREAT move by Portland. Money is a concern for Boston...they may want to extend Jefferson and Delonte West, and so they'll need that.
> 
> Still, having an awful player like Telfair hurts your team. Couldn't Boston have drafted Foye or Roy and dealt LaFrentz at the end of this season? LaFrentz would have provided more than Ratliff's 44 minutes. Lord knows we needed another veteran this year.


Yes, LaFrentz's 142 minutes of action this year, would have benefited the Celtics.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sigh...
http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=287375&highlight=telfair

And I was right

http://www.basketballforum.com/showpost.php?p=3815744&postcount=62


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Sigh...
> http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=287375&highlight=telfair
> 
> And I was right
> ...




wow...you were right...and so were the other 98% of the people that post on this board who said it was dumb...


----------

